# Cam swap, lunati 55007LUN



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I have a 2005 A4, and I'm going to try to reach 450 hp to the rear. I've consulted with a guy that works at a local speed shop and he recommended that I change the cam, headers, torque converter, and Mass air flow sensor. 
If the cam that I purchased has these specs, do you think I will achieve my goal?

• Advertised Duration IN/EX: 298/286
• Duration @.050 IN/EX: 230/237
• Gross Valve Lift IN/EX: .544"/.543"
• Lobe Sep Angle / Intake Ctr Line: 112/108
• Valve Lash IN/EX: Hyd/Hyd
• RPM Range: 2800-6000

I have a 3000 stall TCI converter, Corsa exhaust, and SLP ceramic coated headers. The guy also said that I could use my stock valve springs because the lift on the cam I got wasn't too high for it. Should I replace them any way?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

kanibal said:


> do you think I will achieve my goal?


IMHO,

No! I believe you'll be in the 360-380 rwhp range. You are borderline on the springs and I don't think you'll need a stall converter with that cam.

You may have 450 to the crank.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i would chang the valve springs anyway to be on the safe side my buddy broke a spring in is 6.0L trunk on the way back from crusin the coast and they said the stock ones would hold up


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

The car dyno's 341 to the rear as it stands. That's with only a corsa exhaust, K&N CAI, and zero tune. Your telling me that I can't expect to have a substantial gain after I install the cam, headers, Mass air flow sensor, and a custom dyno tune??????


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Mass air flow replacement is a huge waste of money IMO.The stock one does fine mabey a speed density tune that eliminates it would be better,thats what they do to Monaros


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

kanibal said:


> The car dyno's 341 to the rear as it stands. That's with only a corsa exhaust, K&N CAI, and zero tune. Your telling me that I can't expect to have a substantial gain after I install the cam, headers, Mass air flow sensor, and a custom dyno tune??????


You are currently only 10-20 above stock rwhp, you are around 415 +/- at the crank. With the mild cam that you listed above and a tune you may pick up another 30 hp. As speedwrenchx10 said the MAF would be a waste of money with the mods you are talking about.

I am 438 rwhp with a 600 lift cam, ported and polished ls6 heads, 25% underdrive pulley, headers and K&N cai. 

With those mods you may have 450 hp to the crank, but not to the wheels.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Lunati cam*

to get 450 RWHP you will need a bigger cam and a good intake manifold, headers and full exhaust and several other items. Look at my list of mods and on a MUSTANG DYNO I am at 393 RWHP.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Lunati*



kanibal said:


> I have a 2005 A4, and I'm going to try to reach 450 hp to the rear. I've consulted with a guy that works at a local speed shop and he recommended that I change the cam, headers, torque converter, and Mass air flow sensor.
> If the cam that I purchased has these specs, do you think I will achieve my goal?
> 
> • Advertised Duration IN/EX: 298/286
> ...


to get 450 RWHP with a A/4 will take time and a lot of cash, bigger Torque converter with a bigger cam. Good intake manifold. headers with full exhaust, better valve springs and roller rockers for strength . Hardened push rods, under drive pulley and the list just goes on. Dont try to do it all at one time. Do a few things at a time to you get to where you want to be. If 450 RWHP is a must you might want to think about a Turbo or super charger or even a 125 shot of nitrous.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

LOWET said:


> Your 3000RPM stall torque converter is a waist of time for such a small cam, get a 595/595 or a 600/610 cam. then you will need a torque converter around a 3200- 3400 RPM





This kills me to hear this, when I thought I was asking people who knew about this stuff? Well, I gues I'll have to add a pro charger to the mix.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Lunati Cam*

Find a good speed shop in your area. Talk to them about other GTO's they have done. Ask them to show you some number from these other car. Take a look at my shop

Mongillo Motors Home Page


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Believe it or not, that's exactly what I did. I spoke to a guy at a large performance shop that 90% of the cars they work on are Vett's and GTO's.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Lunati cam*



kanibal said:


> Believe it or not, that's exactly what I did. I spoke to a guy at a large performance shop that 90% of the cars they work on are Vett's and GTO's.


Where are you from. Just for the hell of it contact my shop by email and find out what they think, They will give you the right answers

Mongillo Motors Home Page or [email protected] or
[email protected]


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I'm in FLA......Okay, thanks man


----------

